

Why Do We Only Care About Programmers? - balac
http://modelviewculture.com/pieces/why-do-we-only-care-about-programmers

======
lugg
Ahh survivors guilt. Dont worry, it'll pass.

On a little more serious note I believe it has a lot to do with supply and
demand. Good programmers just think differently. Whether that way of thinking
is something you can teach is something incredibly hard to argue. I think it
can be, but I dont really know how and dont think the worlds education systems
are even close to figuring it out. Its sort of a sum of life's learning's and
experiences. You either pick it up and do well or you dont.

Well that's what I believe anyway. You might not agree but that and the 5
years of education and the 5 years of debt which followed is what I think
separates me and the people selling what I create.

Please dont get me wrong I dont think I'm better than anyone else, I just
think that my higher than average wage is due to a lack of supply and wanted
to lay it all out.

